# YFT Holy Grail



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

John Petruescu's 445lb Yellowfin!


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Holy crap. That thing is a hoss!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Just read the story from SD : sucks he had to have the record lost due to Capt. touching the rod.

Thats how its goes Long Range: they aint letting you climb up and unravel from the anchor line.

Been there done that : but he still has the largest ever landed despite no IGFA record.

heck it pays nothing anyway so who cares:thumbsup:


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

big feesh


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Holy cow what a yft!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn that's a big tuna!!! Anybody know how long the fight lasted?


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Can anybody get me a filet of that?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SUSHI!!! Alot of SUSHI!!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a very old story?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

He caught it off the Hurricane Banks in December 2012 and nobody has caught one bigger since. I'd be willing to have a heart attack and die if I could just bring one in that big on a spinning rod (Bluefin don''t count). That's a definite bucket list item on a popper!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> This is a very old story?


Yes, a year and a half


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

oysterman said:


> like the tuna was his prison bitch.


what's a prison bitch


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Big......
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

